

How a movie changed one man’s vision forever (2012) - kschua
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120719-awoken-from-a-2d-world/all

======
ommunist
But;

We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital
activities at www.bbcworldwide.com.

~~~
kschua
Strange. I can access it without problems from Australia

